# Please ID this for me



## syntax357 (Apr 2, 2006)

I need to know what it is. Could someone tell me


----------



## kimo (Apr 21, 2006)

Red Ludwegia ?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Alternanthera reineckii_.


----------



## tutquarium (May 27, 2005)

Absolutely, Alternanthera Reineckii.

A beautiful plant in red. Especially when upper leaves get closer and closer to the light source. But I cannot say the same thing for the far leaves off the light, closer to the root.

Regards,


----------

